# For those wanting to get more involved



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I know that a number off people on several threads have expressed an interest in helping/working with the FBH. I have had a chat with Chris and several of the FBH committee members about arranging an informal get together for a small number of people so that we can all talk face to face and see where things lead.
The Essex Reptile club have kindly said that it will be fine to hold this get together durring the afternoon of their show later this month. Space will be limited so this really is just for those interested in getting involved. 
Nothing like this has been done before so There will be no set agenda and the discussion will go were ever those attending choose to take it. 

*For those that are interested in helping, please PM me.*

For those of you that just want to hear whats happening and get up to date with animal related, political events, Rory is in the process of arranging several events for the near future that will be dotted around the country. So watch this space. 

Information on the Essex show is as follows

Essex Reptile and Amphibian Club (ERAC) 
Reptile Hobyists Meeting
*Sunday 23 rd September*
Doors open 10.30 am

BAE Systems, Sport and Leisure Club
Gardiners Way
Gardiners Lane South
Basildon
Essex
SS14 3AP


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Bump
Only a couple of replies so far. 
I hope this isn't the usual apathy that appears as soon as the FBH offers the chance of a face to face meeting.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Welcome...*

Hi Natrix, 

Welcome to the real world of being measured eh?
LOL

Rory


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

PMed you Natrix 

Hopefully you get some more replies


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Could you move it to somewhere more accessable for us northern folk, like Holland!!!
It's a long old drive just to be fobbed off, about 7 both ways i think.

I honestly don't know if i can make it down but i'll try. Of course if N.G is going then i'll make an extra effort, can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Could you move it to somewhere more accessable for us northern folk, like Holland!!!
> It's a long old drive just to be fobbed off, about 7 both ways i think.
> 
> I honestly don't know if i can make it down but i'll try. Of course if N.G is going then i'll make an extra effort, can't wait to meet her.


I hope you can make it. To be honest, if I hadn't heard from you by tomorrow I was going to e-mail to let you know about the meeting.

Sorry, not sure if N.G will be there or not.

Gordon


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Question answered.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Who is?*

Hiya Mate, 

Nils Gettman or perhaps even Nerys Garbett

Rory


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Natrix*

Hi N, 

Need to get a pm to you, but your inbox is full?

Rory


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hi N,
> 
> Need to get a pm to you, but your inbox is full?
> 
> Rory


I must have been lucky, just sent him one about 5 mins ago !

Sorry !! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Np*

Just sent you one as well, LOL

R


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

will be up for it, only cant 100% be sure we are going yet [due to various reasons] will know a bit closer to the time though.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hiya Mate,
> 
> Nils Gettman or perhaps even Nerys Garbett
> 
> Rory


OK, new rule. No one else is allowed to have the initials N.G, it's getting too confusing :lol2:

Gordon


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Natrix said:


> OK, new rule. No one else is allowed to have the initials N.G, it's getting too confusing :lol2:
> 
> Gordon


 
Well i wondered if it was Cornmorphs, Nigel Gooding! :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, can't be me, i've already met him..

(a few years back, in a windy service station, and the yellow atb that Mike gave Deb... oh and i do still have him.. and yes doing fine  )

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Rory got it right on the edit. I'm hoping to meet Nils "vanilly" (i think the pronunciation matches that better than it looks?) - i know she is such an adoring fan of mine.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be at the show, but helping on a table - if it's possible I'd like to be there?


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Just bumping this up

There is currently enough people planning on attending to fill a small gold fish bowl.
Whats happened to all the people that were so desperat to get involved?

Come on people!

Gordon


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Some of the people just can't get to Essex 

No car, no cash, no can do Essex.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Some of the people just can't get to Essex
> 
> No car, no cash, no can do Essex.


Dito!!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssthisto and Bosshogg

I know some won't be able to make Basildon, I accept that but a lot will be attending from these forums. A lot that were shouting (just a couple of weeks ago) about getting invloved and asking why the FBH wasn't arranging something, so I've arranged something and its all gone silent.

Else where on this forum there is two far more popular posts (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/52520-basildon-show-meet.html and http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/53530-so-whos-going-basildon-show.html) 
were people are arranging a meet up for a drink at the Basildon show so clearly a good few are going from here but a drink is more important than their hobby.

Gordon


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I'll try to make it, driving too and from Shropshire the day before though. Any idea what time the 'discussion' is due to start?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Natrix said:


> Ssthisto and Bosshogg
> 
> I know some won't be able to make Basildon, I accept that but a lot will be attending from these forums. A lot that were shouting (just a couple of weeks ago) about getting invloved and asking why the FBH wasn't arranging something, so I've arranged something and its all gone silent.
> 
> Gordon


I do wish I could get down there. Certainly, if there'd been a meet after Doncaster, I would have been there. 

Anyone who's going to Basildon anyway SHOULD go.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Fixx said:


> I'll try to make it, driving too and from Shropshire the day before though. Any idea what time the 'discussion' is due to start?


I know the feeling, I've got to do two 100 mile round trips the day before.
We've not set a time yet but it will be afternoon as a lot of us have a long drive to get there and will want to have a look around the show before the meet up. 

Gordon


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> I do wish I could get down there. Certainly, if there'd been a meet after Doncaster, I would have been there.
> 
> Anyone who's going to Basildon anyway SHOULD go.


Sshistho

Have sent you an e-mail

Gordon


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I can take a couple of people down with me if needed.

Share petrol etc.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Natrix said:


> Ssthisto and Bosshogg
> 
> I know some won't be able to make Basildon, I accept that but a lot will be attending from these forums. A lot that were shouting (just a couple of weeks ago) about getting invloved and asking why the FBH wasn't arranging something, so I've arranged something and its all gone silent.
> 
> ...


To be fair I've only just seen this thread. I've only recently found the new section this is posted in.

Let me know what time/where and I'm there

Also gonna rejoin ERAC at the show. I've been away too long


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i've only just found this thread, have pm'd you as i will be at the show and would like to attend if there any spaces left?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Natrix said:


> Else where on this forum there is two far more popular posts (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/52520-basildon-show-meet.html and http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/53530-so-whos-going-basildon-show.html)
> were people are arranging a meet up for a drink at the Basildon show so clearly a good few are going from here but a drink is more important than their hobby.


Maybe you should put Basildon show in the title of this thread. Not everyone reads every thread - appropriate titles should be used in order that people know what the content of a thread is ...


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Is this meeting still a confirmed event?


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

The meet up is still on and space is not a problem, though I do want to keep the numbers low so everyone can be involved and it doesn't just turn into an audiance and speaker. 
I'm just waiting on an e-mail from some one (later today) then I will PM you all re time and place. 

Gordon


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Right! I think I have now PM'd everyone about the arrangements for this sundays meet up but if I've missed anyone or anyone hasn't contacted me but is interested in attending please PM before 9pm Saturday night and I will get back to you before 11pm.

Gordon


----------

